# Fixed Chicken runs - flooring



## Lacuna (2 April 2013)

Well - I've decided to get some more hens as my two elderly girls are past the point of laying I think (I got six eggs out of both them last year!). Well at 7 years old I can hardly blame them really.

OH has started construction on a concrete slab base which will have a fixed coop/run on it. It should be approx 6ft by 9/10ft, nice and roomy for the proposed 4 (possibly 5?) chooks. I've used an eglu up to this point which has moved round the lawn so need some ideas on what would make a suitable covering for the bottom of the fixed run.

Also any tips on introductions of new birds would be great too


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (2 April 2013)

Sharp sand from Wickes, they do big bags delivered or do 10 at a reduced price. Cover the floor to a depth of a few inches and then I use a bale of bed soft or bedmax spread over the top and rake out the bedding once a month, topping up the sand as necessary. I also liberally sprinkle stalosan on the sand before I put the bedding down. Put a roof on the run if you can, mine is clear corrugated plastic, this stops it getting all wet and soggy.

Introduce gradually, put the older ones into the run first to get used to it and then pop the newbies into the Eglu and quarantine them for 2 weeks, then I would put the Eglu next to the run and then into the run. Once all the excitement has died down I do introductions at night. Pop the newbies into the house with the old girls late at night and let them all out in the morning. They will sort themselves out, it isn't called a pecking order for nothing!

How exciting, what are you going to get?


----------



## WelshD (2 April 2013)

I did the same thing. here is one of my chicken runs







I use woodchip for the base (on top of slabs) 

Dont use bark as that gets mouldy and slippery. If the run has a roof and sheltered sides you have a bigger choice of bedding as things are more likely to stay dry, a popular bedding amongst people on the Omlet forum is Aubiose. I like Bedmax though, thats a bit of a halfway house between chips and softer beddings and I often use it as a top up bedding

Essentially you can go one of two ways, you can use a longer lasting deep litter type of bedding such as the woodchip or you can use a thinner layer of something that is easily shovelled up and replace that regularly.


----------



## Lacuna (3 April 2013)

BBT - good ideas! Many thanks. I've currently got two Welsummers who are rather chunky girls. I'm trying to decide whether to get some ex-batts or some Sussex from a local breeder. I started with ex-batts and they were lovely birds but none got to the 3 year mark (I think early stress in life has a lot to answer for!)

Ooh WelshD that looks nice - did you make it yourself or get a flat-pack? I think we're going to go for an integral house though so we can fit in some more chooks.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (3 April 2013)

Whereabouts are you Lacuna? I breed Sussex bantams and have some silver Sussex for sale that are laying now.


----------



## Lacuna (3 April 2013)

Thanks for the offer BBT but unfortunately I'm in Oxfordshire. Its a bit too far to send them


----------



## WelshD (4 April 2013)

I made the run myself but did get a contractor in to put up a bank of similar runs in my field. 

There is lots of inspiration for runs in the Omlet forum - not all use Omlet coops and there are lots of good design tips and recommended suppliers (if you dont want to build your own) 

I personally wouldn't get ex batts if you have nowhere to keep them apart. If you do then happy days - register with the BHWT and come and see us at the rehoming days in Brackley


----------



## Evie91 (7 April 2013)

Welsh D - love your coop. Could you please tell me why you have a little channel running around the outside please? 
I'm waiting for my chickens to be old enough to come home, so my coop is a work in progress.


----------



## WelshD (7 April 2013)

The channel was to keep any flying bedding off the gravel but the boards around the bottom if the run work well so it wasn't needed


----------

